# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  для чего жить?

## tolja

Сори тут не будет мата. зачем жить человеку который с рождения никому не всрался? описывал свою "*** жизнь" , но потом понял что это никому не интересно и удалил все, просто объясните зачем жить в этом мире , когда в твоей жизни не было ничего хорошего , типо и жизнь в мухосранске без родителей с алкашами и наркоманами до какого момента казалась тебе нормой , пока ты не увидел как живут твои друзья и знакомые, а потом ты осознал в какой *** ты живешь и думаешь с 10 лет каждый день о самоубийств. и всем *** на тебя , никто даже не спрашивает почему ты не ходишь в школу, тебя просто не существует для всех , ты пустота , и почему я обращаюсь сам к себе , я ***? типо меня уже хотят из дома выкинуть , когда я даже *** школу не закончил )))00 Я думаю от том , чтобы в апреле сесть на автобус до пристани и сброситься со скалы где стоит заброшенный маяк , думаю это K R A S I B O , а не как моя знакомая в мае прошлого года ( rest in peace Полина ) , с 5 этажа , ведь ее заебала мать алкашиха , хотя мне тоже мама постоянно , когда набухается говорит , что лучше бы меня не рожала , что я ей не сын и типо вообще вали от сюда мразь кто ты такой ненавижу тебя здохни , но это только бывает , когда она приезжает навещать меня . Типо *** от сюда не сбежать , единственная перспектива жизни тут это пойти на завод и сдохнуть в 40 лет от цероза печени , хотя я не пью алкоголь и ненавижу его т.к. считаю что именно эта *** виновата в том , что я живу в этом *** ( ну и еще мой отец которого я никогда не видел (чтоб он сдох ***)) и ладно если бы я был гетеросексуалом и возможно меня бы устроила такая жизнь в мухосране , но сори нет , не в этой жизни . Все что я описал это лишь малая часть того , что происходит и происходило со мной , возможно я пишу это потому что не хочу умирать , ведь мне всего 18 лет и в то же время хочу , но при этом это анонимный форум , и как-то особо повлиять люди на тебя тут не смогут. Иногда кажется что вся моя жизнь это страшный сон , что вот я щас проснусь и все будет по другому. Есть ли тут люди еще с более *** судьбой ? Поделитесь о том как вы можете с этим жить дальше , потому что я так уже не могу.

----------


## 4ёрный

А что плохого в работе на заводе в 40 лет? 
В Вашей ситуации могу только посоветовать сходить в армию. Мозги на место ставит. Заодно поймете как бросить родителей и начать жить самостоятельно. У Вас есть какое-то желание (кроме су) ? Ну там дом, тачка...?

----------


## 4ёрный

Кстати, падение с высоты - ваще некрасиво.

----------


## tolja

Не понятно почему из всего вы выделили момент про завод в 40 лет , хотя я писал про то что работать на заводе до 40-ка лет это шлак и полностью игнорируя тот факт , что я писал , что родителей нет. Могу ответить , потому что если ты остаешься жить в этом мухосранске , который убивает каждого кого я знал , то ты больше не сможешь от сюда уехать , т.к. зарплата в 14 тысяч , половину тебе будет хватать на оплату жилья а на остальное живи до конца месяца. Да возможно все что накопить денег и уехать из этого места , но у меня нет никакого стимула к жизни , нет целей и желаний . Я просто хочу избавиться от этого ощущения того , что в моей жизни нет вообще никого , кто мог быть меня поддержать , при этом я уже давно смирился , что никто не придет и не спасет тебя . Тебе просто не понять меня , ведь я уверен , что ты родился в нормальной семье , где родители дали тебе детство и путевку в жизнь , если ты такой "самостоятельный и успешный" , то я только рад за тебя и что у тебя все хорошо . Но мне интересно мнение людей с моей судьбой или хотя бы хоть как-то похожей , что их заставляет продолжать идти в этой жизни , как они смогли забыть о дерьме пережитом в прошлом . Я не вижу смысла волочить это жалкое существование никому не нужного ноунейма . Как бы самоубийство в этом случае самый простой выход и даже когда я умру всем будет срать , максимум однокакашники поскидывают друг другу  фото трупа , как они это любят делать , и на следующий день все забудут обо мне , а в новостях грода напишут в очередной раз , что подросток "выпал" , ведь никто не будет писать про самоубийство .

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Ты молодой парень, полный сил, вали из этой помойки под названием РФ, иначе она сломает тебе кости, засунет в мясорубку и сделает фарш. Это твой единственный шанс, здесь жизни не будет. Самоубиваться на самом старте глупо, у тебя еще ВСЕ может быть, ВСЕ чего ты хочешь, надо просто усилия прилагать. А окружающим мы не нужны, это аксиома, мы нужны только себе, это нормально. Ты себе нужен?

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Мне не дают наложить на себя руки две вещи: 1) любимый ребенок 2) ненависть, я сдохну, а те, кто виноват в моем положении будут жить, жрать, срать и радоваться жизни? Нихуя так не будет.

----------


## 4ёрный

> Ты молодой парень, полный сил, вали из этой помойки под названием РФ, иначе она сломает тебе кости, засунет в мясорубку и сделает фарш. Это твой единственный шанс, здесь жизни не будет. Самоубиваться на самом старте глупо, у тебя еще ВСЕ может быть, ВСЕ чего ты хочешь, надо просто усилия прилагать. А окружающим мы не нужны, это аксиома, мы нужны только себе, это нормально. Ты себе нужен?


 Чтобы свалить нужно бабло, для этого нужно найти работу. Чтобы найти хорошую работу - нужно хорошее проф образование.
А у топикстартера "Да возможно все что накопить денег и уехать из этого места , но у меня нет никакого стимула к жизни , нет целей и желаний ."
Вот круг и замкнулся.

----------


## 4ёрный

Ладно, раз я такой " самостоятельный и успешный", тему для себя закрываю.

----------


## Скурлатий

Просто оставлю это видео здесь, без комментариев

----------


## Человек из будущего

*Толя*, а где ты сейчас живешь? Чем занимаешься?

----------


## Beznadyoga

На сайте победишь.ру очень красочно расписали к чему приводят неудачные попытки суицида,меня впечатлило очень.sickbunny,Вас там напугали?)А если серьёзно,из за чего Вам так плохо?Вы ничего не написали про причину появления мыслей о самоубийстве?может есть способы решения ваших проблем?давайте вместе подумаем?одна голова хорошо,а две лучше,тем более есть на форуме ещё неравнодушные обитатели.не хотите поделиться,какая беда случилась у Вас в жизни?

----------


## 4ёрный

Хотел посоветовать почитать её дневник, но она там все потерла(

----------


## Zadym4ivaya

Жить надо ради себя как минимум

----------


## Beznadyoga

> Я слишком сензитивна для этого мира. У людей с ПРЛ это называется эмоциональной или психологической гемофилией.


 Ничего не понял).что означает:сензитивна?что такое-ПРЛ?что такое психологическая гемофилия?дурак дураком я похоже)

----------


## June

Сензетивность - сверхчувствительность, от слова sensitive - чувствительный, или sense - чувство. ПРЛ - Пограничное Расстройство Личности, заболевание, при котором эмоции похожи на американские горки, такие же зашкаливающе-яркие и меняются так же быстро. Обладателю ПРЛ собеседник может казаться святее Папы Римского, а через минуту ужаснее Гитлера. Гемофилия – заболевание, при котором кровь не свёртывается, в результате от малейшей травмы человек может истечь кровью и умереть. Видимо, автор имела ввиду небольшую психологическую травму, неопасную для здорового человека, но смертельную для обладателя ПРЛ.

Думаю, сверхчувствительность в данном случае не врождённое свойство мозга, а свойство того состояния, в котором мозг находится из-за текущего набора убеждений, и изменив эти убеждения можно избавиться и от сверхчувствительности. Думаю, владельцам кошек будет понятна аналогия: если кошка напугана, например, работающим пылесосом, дотронься до неё пальцем, и она от неожиданности подпрыгнет на метр в высоту. Когда та же кошка валяется на диване, значительно более существенные прикоснования не вызывают у неё вообще никакой реакции – хоть кол на голове теши.

----------

